# Unerwartete Gegenwehr



## LotP (27. Juni 2014)

Bin grad am Teich draussen und schau den Bachlauf durch; Dort entferne ich zunächst die angestorbenen Sumpfdotterblätter, bis ich mich entschließe die paar Fadenalgenpolter rauszuholen, die noch drinnen sind. An einer bisschen tieferen Stelle (-15cm) sind so die richtig schleimigen drin, als ich da dann die zweite Hand voll rausholen will, passiert es plötzlich beim reingreifen.
Irgendwas sticht mich auf einmal in meinen Mittelfinger 
Den Einstich zunächst gar nicht gesehen, und war mir nicht ganz sicher, obs nicht doch nur irgend eine Dorne oder so einer Planze ist. Nach ein paar Sekunden aber war ich mir dann sicher, dass es höchstwarscheinlich keine Pflanze ist. Es tat höllisch weh !!
Nach 5 - 10 min wirklich beunruhigenden Schmerzen im Finger (welcher aber nicht ausstrahlt) merkt man wie zwar der FInger leicht anschwillt, aber das Gift langsam verdünnt wird und der Schmerz nachlässt. Jetzt nach ner guten halben Stunde ist der Spuk so gut wie vorbei (ich schreibe grad u.a. mit dem Finger, also alles ok ^^), bisschen seltsam fühlt sich der Finger noch an, und ein kleines Einstichloch ohne Schwellung ist übriggeblieben.
Nach kurzer Internetrecherche hab ich dann den Übertäter, bzw Revierverteidiger, auch identifizieren könnnen. Es war scheinbar ein __ Rückenschwimmer. Soll nicht allzu oft vorkommen, muss aber sagen, der hat Power in seinem Stich.... Brauch' ich so schnell nicht mehr allerdings weiß ich nächstes mal was es war, und hab keine Befürchtungen mit, dass mir gleich der Finger abfällt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Säp,

der __ Rückenschwimmer wird ja nicht umsonst auch __ Wasserbiene genannt

MfG Frank


----------



## LotP (27. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Säp,
> 
> der __ Rückenschwimmer wird nicht umsonst auch __ Wasserbiene genannt
> 
> MfG Frank


Japp, auf die Bezeichnung bin ich bei der Recherche grad auch gestoßen xD
Aber was den Stich betrifft, sollte sich die Biene eher Luftrückenschwimmer nennen^^
(... Zumindest was so die ersten 10 min betrifft)


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2014)

Servus

Man sagt nicht von ungefähr auch "Teichbiene" zum __ Rückenschwimmer ...

Der Rückenschwimmer wehrt sich halt ...


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2014)

Frank war schneller


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

kleiner Tip

das nächste Mal __ Rückenschwimmer erst desinfizieren und sich dann erst von ihm stechen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Petta (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,habe gerade gegoogelt,der Stich soll auch sehr schwere Entzündungen hervorrufen!!Also Vorsicht!!!!!!              Schönen Abend noch!!


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Säp!
Um Deine Finger zu schonen; nimmt Man von Welt eine Klo- bürste, .....an einen Besenstiel geschraubt, ...2 mal gedreht nach links.....das brings.

P.S. :  Der Finger hat die Buchstaben aber noch sehr verschwommen gesehen!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Säp,

ja das ist echt schmerzhaft - gute Besserung

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/der-biss-der-aus-der-wanne-kam.19497


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juni 2014)

Hi

Das musste ich vor kurzem auch fest stellen. Ich habe da so am Uer in der Nadelsims rum gefuhrwerkt und plötzlich hat mich was am Finger gezwickt. Es hat nicht viel weh getan, aber es war ungewöhnlich Fest oder hart und vor allem erschreckend. Hab mich auch gefragt, was das wohl war, ein Stöckchen irgend was hartes...
Dann hab ich gesehen, wie eine 5-7cm lange Larve des Gelbrandkäfers zum Boden gesunken ist. Die hat doch tatsächlich meinen Finger gepackt. Glücklicherweise ist mir ein Stich oder wie die auch immer die fressen und töten, erspart geblieben. Aber ihre Beißer/Zangen sehen auch recht furchterregend aus.
Da denkt man alles wäre friedlich und harmonisch und dann sowas...

Danke für die Info. Jetzt bin ich auch etwas vorsichtiger. Habe schon mal vesucht einen gestrandeten __ Rückenschwimmer ins Wasser zu befördern aber er zappelte so viel mit den Paddeln, dass er schneller war als ich ihn fangen konnte.... wie ich jetzt weiß glücklcherweise.

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nur um mal eventuell aufkommender Panik gegenüber Rückenschwimmern und Co. entgegen zu wirken:
ich habe schon oft __ Rückenschwimmer von Hand aus dem Fadenalgeneimer gefischt und sie wieder ins Wasser gesetzt.
Sie haben immer brav 'Danke' gesagt und sind ab gedüst. Ebenso Libellenlarven der verschiedensten Größe und andere Monster.

Wenn mich das erste Krokodil im Teich erwischt, sage ich euch Bescheid
petra


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Petra,



pema schrieb:


> eventuell aufkommender Panik


  

a wengerla aufpasen sollte man schon bei den Rückenschwimmern (ist ja wohl nur eine Abwehrreaktion der Tiere).
Der Stich ist  schon schmerzhaft - geht aber auch schneller vorbei als ein blauer Fingernagel


----------



## BumbleBee (4. Juli 2014)

Oioioioi, dann vielleicht doch besser Neoprenhandschuhe tragen? 

Es sind sowohl __ Rückenschwimmer als auch (bisher nur ein daumennagelgroßer) __ Gelbrandkäfer imTeich vorhanden, und ich muss gleich wieder rein. 


Danke für den Beitrag, dann achte ich jetzt um so mehr darauf, den Tierchen genug Zeit zum Flüchten zu geben. 


Sonnige Grüße an alle - Jessica


----------



## Maximoto (4. Juli 2014)

Davon habe ich ja noch nie was gehört. 
Ich selbst habe auch schon viele __ Rückenschwimmer vor dem sicheren Tod bewahrt und die haben das immer nur dankend angenommen.
Ob ich jetzt vorsichtiger an die Sache gehen werde, weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht


----------

